# upset stomach



## Natalie123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I have had a bit of an upset stomach for the last couple of weeks - has anyone else noticed this when then first changed their diet? I am trying to work out what has caused it - maybe an increase in fruit consumption?


----------

